# Purebred?



## katmama2010 (Nov 27, 2012)

I know there are a lot of "are they purebred" questions on here, but I just got Faith, 2 years "blonde" color, she's a sweetheart, very well behaved and very smart. Trained mostly in german. I just want to know, besides color, how pure she looks.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Looks like a GSD to me!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

She does look like a GSD, but an unusual color. Looks like someone used her as a puppy machine, poor girl. But you know we have to have more of these valuable "rare" GSD colors...


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I don't know a ton about whites, but many of them have varying amounts of cream coloration. I haven't personally seen one with THAT much beige coloring, but if I had to guess I'd guess that perhaps she's a white with an extreme amount of cream points.

She does look purebred otherwise.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Yup, she looks purebred to me as well. Love her unique color by the way, very pretty!


----------

